# inciampai sulle ciambelle e sui giocattoli dei bambini



## Maria_del_Valle

"Mi alzai silenziosamente e andai nel salotto. Inciampai sulle *ciambelle* e sui giocattoli dei bambini."
Me levanté silenciosamente y fui al salón. Tropecé con las *rosquillas *y los juguetes de los niños.
Yo pensaba que se trataría de las zapatillas o un juguete, pero resulta que son donuts...¿me lo explicáis? gracias.



> Cuidado con los títulos.
> Regla 3
> *Los títulos* de los hilos deben contener la palabra o frase consultadas.


----------



## gatogab

E' necessario sapere cosa sta scritto prima di _'imciampai'_ per capire il contesto.
Cioè, di sapere cosa fanno le ciambelle insieme ai gicattoli.
Comunque, può darsi che ciambella stia per _'salvavida'_, vale a dire, quel coso di plastica rotondo con un buco nel mezzo, che si gonfia (il coso di plastica rotondo, non il buco) e così il bambino penetra nel buco e si sistema il coso di plastica alla cintura per entrare in mare o in piscina, in modo di poter galleggiare.


----------



## Neuromante

O simplemente unos aros gruesos para que el niño juegue.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> O simplemente unos aros gruesos para que el niño juegue.


También.
¿Por qué no?
Serían como anillos grandes, ¿verdad?


----------



## Neuromante

Es que el año pasado estuve buscando algo para hacer unas anillas de gimnasia y encontré esas cosas, que no me servían precisamente porque tienen el aspecto de un donuts y no se podía meter la mano de un adulto con comodidad.
Exactamente como anillos, no. Más gruesos.

Lo que haría falta saber es la edad del niño. Si tiene más de 5 años no creo que los padres le compren esas cosas.


----------



## gatogab

Neuromante said:


> Lo que haría falta saber es la edad del niño. Si tiene más de 5 años no creo que los padres le compren esas cosas.


Saldremos de estas tinieblas apenas María nos de mayores detalles.


----------



## Maria_del_Valle

No creo que lo que antecede a mi frase "sin sentido" pueda esclarecer mi pregunta... pero allá va: 
"Dovevo parlare con Isabella a tutti i costi. Capire  perchè lo aveva fatto, chiarire i suoi sentimenti verso di me una volta per tutte. E se non ci poteva essere verità, ci saremmo lasciate definitivamente. Ognuna per la sua strada, anche con lei. Avrei ricominciato la mia vita da sola. Mi alzai silenziosamente e andai nel salotto. Inciampai sulle ciambelle e sui giocattoli dei bambini. Strappai un foglio dal quaderno dei disegni di Emiliano, le scrissi una lettera."

Yo también apuesto por las anillas de plástico que suelen tener los niños para mordisquear... o jugar.


----------



## gatogab

> Yo también apuesto por las anillas de plástico que suelen tener los niños para mordisquear... o jugar.


Creo que ganarías la apuesta.


----------



## ursu-lab

Pueden ser los aros/anillas de tamaños diferentes que se colocan en los conos o en palos para que los niños aprendan a medir el orden de los elementos. Te envío un link: www.giocattoliamo.it/images/giraffa-lulu-peluche.jpg
Pueden ser de plástico pero también de aterciopelados, más suaves al tacto. Yo, sin contesto ni nada, utilizaría la palabra "aros", porque suena más a juego, en cambio con "rosquillas" parece que han tirado comida al suelo.


----------



## chlapec

Quizás no aporte nada, pero no quiero quedarme con las ganas de comentarlo:

1- Si dice "su*lle *ciambelle e su*i *giocattoli", el uso del artículo determinado. ¿no daría a entender que estas cosas, de alguna manera, ya se han citado previamente?
2- Una *ciambella*, en el sentido que proponeis, ¿no sería también un *giocattolo*?¿si sí, porque establece la diferencia?
3- Si "le *ciambelle*" pertenecen también "ai bambini", ¿por qué no dice, por ejemplo "sulle ciambelle e i giocattoli dei bambini?,¿para indicar que primero tropieza con unas y luego con los otros? Si es así, me remito de nuevo al punto 2.

Dicho esto, seguro que son anillas, a pesar de todo.


----------



## 0scar

Los anillos de dentición se llaman _mordillos_, pero la palabra no está en RAE.
¿Cómo se dice sonajero en italiano?
Quizás una ciambella sea un sonajero, son parecidos a los mordillos.

http://images.google.com/images?q=sonajero&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi


----------



## ursu-lab

In questo momento mi sfugge come si chiamano in italiano i "mordillos", ma non è sicuramente "ciambelle". Comunque, per una questione igienica, nessuna mamma li butterebbe o lascerebbe per terra per essere pestati e poi messi in bocca da un bambino. Non capisco la contraddizione, uno fa un elenco come gli pare, non è che non si possa dire "il pane e il cibo" solo perché anche il pane è cibo.


----------



## 0scar

*ciambella*
5. piccolo anello di materiale vario che si dà ai bambini perché lo stringano con le gengive durante la dentizione
(De Mauro)

_Sonajero_ se dice _sonaglio_.


----------



## gatogab

> ¿Cómo se dice sonajero en italiano?


*Sonaglio *


----------

